# Fair Price for Rally-O Classes and Collars?



## AmandaN (Apr 15, 2013)

What's a fair price for Rally-O classes? I'm looking into taking classes with Nola this summer.

What kind of collars are allowed in classes? Nola walks on a harness, but I know they're not allowed in the ring. Are martingale collars acceptable? Nola can slip any standard collar.


----------



## MrsBoats (May 20, 2010)

For the intro to rally class I teach...it's 6 weeks long and $130.00. 

For collars...in training you can wear a buckle, a slip, or a martingale. In an AKC show...it's any properly fitting collar...as stated here in the regs:



> Section 17. Collars. All dogs in the obedience ring must wear a properly
> fitted collar approved by the judge. No special training collars, such
> as electronic collars or prong collars, will be permitted. Nothing may be
> hanging from the dog’s collar.


From that, I would suspect a martingale collar would be okay. But, I'm firmly in the camp of don't do anything with your dog in the ring that will make a judge stop and think. A harness won't fly.


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

My training facility charges $165 for a 10 week rally class.

I use a limited slip collar from White Pines for training (I use a harness for casual walks) - it's basically a martingale. Not sure if I would use it in the ring though. You could always use it for the class and ask the instructor if they think you could use it in competition.


----------



## dagwall (Mar 17, 2011)

Prices are completely dependent on your area. If I did Rally-O the facility I'd use charges $185 for a 7 week class.


----------



## trainingjunkie (Feb 10, 2010)

Martingales are totally legal! I show a whippet in one and my friends use them most of the time. For my crew, I show one in a martingale, one in a buckle, and one in a choke chain. 

Classes in my area are $10 per drop-in session.


----------



## Kyllobernese (Feb 5, 2008)

I just went to my first Rally class last night. It is only a five week course and cost $50.00 ($10.00 a session). I just used a flat collar on Lucy and I think everyone else did also. Will have to look closer next week. There were eight dogs and they had two different courses set up and we took turns doing them after they were explained to us what the signs meant.

I have only done regular Obedience so it took me a while to remember that you can talk and encourage your dog and use extra commands.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

Our rally class is drop in (once your dog is signed up and verified that they have prerequisite classes/training) and $10/class. I usually use a limited slip collar (very similar to a martingale) including at trials and no one has ever had a problem with it.


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

The Ready to Rally class I teach would be $100 for 6 weeks. So it will totally depend on your area.


----------



## Miss Bugs (Jul 4, 2011)

ya it depends on area, I paid $105 for Gems 8 weeks of rally classes. 


collars also depend on Venue, in CARO harness' are allowed, as are hanging tags. any type of corrective collars and harness' are not allowed though.


----------

